# GUSVC cannot be found



## ABC123 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm sure this error is somewhere on your site. I'll look around but just incase here it is.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that's the Google updater, so I'd suspect the first step would be to uninstall any Google add-ons and re-install them.


----------



## ABC123 (Aug 3, 2007)

That's interesting.-

I assume it doesn't really do anything else except with Google? 

Thanks fr the info.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

AFAIK, it's just a Google thing.


----------

